# Lookin for film music composers to interview for Doctoral (PhD)dissertation.



## BorisF (Nov 9, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I am looking for Film music composers to interview for my Doctoral (PhD) dissertation.

Thesis working title is "Computer assisted orchestral film music composition: a study of approaches to the use of computers in the creation of orchestral film scores"

The purpose of my study is to investigate through primary and secondary research how orchestral film scores are composed and created using computer technology and virtual sample based orchestral instruments. It aims to advance our understanding of how experienced composers utilize computers and virtual orchestral instruments in film scoring process.

I have a small budget for the research so I am happy to pay for your time.

Anyone interested, of if you know anyone who might be interested please message me for further info.

Thanks
Boris


----------

